# How do the divorced guys get the image of their ex's out of their head



## pjbap (Feb 19, 2011)

I have learned my spouse has had an extra-marital affair on me. She then pursued divorce.

The biggest problem I have is "picturing" her with other men in "that way". It drives me nuts.

Anyone have any tricks to make such images less painful? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It sucks but all you can do is try to think about something else. The thoughts and pictures in your head are a natural reaction.

Did she file yet?


----------



## twotimeloser (Feb 13, 2011)

once i started dating, i could care less about my ex. No trick to it, just what worked for me.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's something to consider. When you get those mental images try 'editing' them into comical images. For example, try to visualize the om fully dressed as a clown on top of your ex-W making clown noises, shaking his clown shoes, and honkin a bicycle horn. I tried it on myself after I divorced my ex-W and it worked wonders to the point that thr images/movies had lost their emotional impact on me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigwayneo (Jan 22, 2011)

Put it online? HAHA Jking


----------

